# Composers Most Similar to Classic Rock



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Another one of my crazy experimental threads. I know some don't think they are anything alike. But if you were going to list composers that sound the most like classic rock, what would they be? To me, the late baroque and early classical have some similarities with shorter tracks most used in classic rock. I would put the Romantic Period similar to Progressive Rock more. Longer tracks and more complicated. I think the ones that do sound the most alike are the ones I tend to like the most. Debussy reminds me of Pink Floyd. Bach reminds me of Procol Harum and many more classic rock bands. Obviously Neo-Classical Metal was heavily influenced by Vivaldi and Bach. Electric Light Orchestra reminds me of the Romantic Era. Maybe like a Mendelssohn. The Beatles also have a Bach influence. Most notable in Penny Lane and Eleanor Rigby. All By Myself from Eric Carmen used the Piano Concerto from Rachmaninov. Anyways, interested in many think are most similar.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Neoshredder - King Crimson always spring to mind:

Title track of debut album In the Court of the Crimson King (1969) - with the power of the ensemble playing plus the mellotron and vocal harmonies it sounds like a cross between Wagner and Bach.

Title track of follow-up album In the Wake of Poseidon (1970) pays homage to Holst's Mars.

Then have a listen to David Cross's violin work on part one of the title track to Larks' Tongues in Aspic (1973) - sounds like the kind of thing Bartok would write.

Then finally listen to LTiA pt. 3 from the Discipline album (1981) - the guitar interplay sounds like Reich-style minimalism (at least to these ears).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

As far as timbre goes, IMO stuff like Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas performed on harpsichord resembles the electric guitar.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

None, thank the lord.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Another one of my crazy experimental threads. I know some don't think they are anything alike. But if you were going to list composers that sound the most like classic rock, what would they be? ...


Rush by *Matthew Hindson *does have beats and dynamics of rock music applied to classical guitar quintet format (borrowed from Boccherini, and Mendelssohn's _Octet for strings _was also an influence here, and there is also the feel of modern country music).

In relation to that, there's Boccherini's guitar quintet 'Fandango'.

Another Aussie did write for rock bands in his youth,* Nigel Westlake*. His music does not aim to copy rock or things like jazz or African musics, but synthesise them in his style in a unique way. Hinchinbrook Riffs for guitar with digital delay is such a work, coming across as a kind of organic minimalism, with elements of rock but also other musics.

There are lots more but those came straight to my mind.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am always tickled at the fact that so many classic rock lovers take to certain kinds of baroque and classical era music. It must be the tight rhythms and relative brevity that they have in common, I'm not sure. I used to be a bit of a classic rock guy, and when getting back into classical music, I quickly took to orchestral ensemble pieces by Vivaldi, Mozart, and Haydn.

But I also took to music with obvious power and rhythmic interest from later periods, Stravinsky's three early ballets in particular.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I think the Baroque and Classical are more structured rhythmly with the Harpsichord used sort of like a drum to keep rhythm. The Romantic Era is more free flowing with less emphasis on a beat. Nonetheless, I'm sort of branching out now as well. I'm really enjoying Impressionism. Also enjoying some 20th century as well. 19th century symphonies aren't really my thing but there is more to the Romantic than just symphonies.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nyman: Bird Anthem


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

classic rock means chuck berry/bo diddley/rolling stones/stooges or something different?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Rock from the 60-80's. 50's would be called Rock 'n' Roll.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent example. I liked it.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nyman: Bird Anthem


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

"Idioteque" From album KID A - released by Radiohead in October of 2000 (great album)

Who's in bunker, who's in bunker?
Women and children first
Women and children first
Women and children
I'll laugh until my head comes off
I swallow till I burst
Until I burst
Until I..

Who's in bunker, who's in bunker
I've seen too much
I haven't seen enough
You haven't seen enough
I'll laugh until my head comes off
Women and children first
And children first
And children..

Here I'm allowed, everything all of the time
Here I'm allowed, everything all of the time

Ice age coming, ice age coming
Let me hear both sides
Let me hear both sides
Let me hear both..

Ice age coming, ice age coming
Throw me in the fire
Throw me in the fire
Throw me in the..

We're not scaremongering
This is really happening, happening
We're not scaremongering
This is really happening, happening

Mobiles working
Mobiles chirping
Take the money and run
Take the money and run
Take the money..

Here I'm allowed, everything all of the time
Background:
The first of the children


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about Composers similar to this.


----------



## LudwigNAV (Mar 20, 2012)

Such a rockin' composition, love the style.






Metalheads seem to go crazy for pieces like that. As a former one myself, I have a certain tendency to listen to this sort of thing and like it immediately but as it goes on I become bored with it and lose focus.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought I'd revive this thread. Being a Classic Rock fan as I am. I think Schubert fits right in with Classic Rock style. At least the emotional part of it compared to bands like America.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Eh-hmm, Keith Emerson? Classic Rock meets Classical


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

elgars ghost said:


> Neoshredder - King Crimson always spring to mind:
> 
> Title track of debut album In the Court of the Crimson King (1969) - with the power of the ensemble playing plus the mellotron and vocal harmonies it sounds like a cross between Wagner and Bach.
> 
> ...


Glad you mentioned King Crimson. I am a big fan, some albums are more successful than others, however you can hear in much of their output a recognition if not outright aspiration to be more like serious orchestral and chamber music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fascinating topic. I was just the other day thinking about, what if we took some rock music and turned into orchestral music. Other than the familiarity with the tune, would it make good classical?

The other thing is that when I first got into classical in the 1970s, I was very much into heavy rock: Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Ted Nugent, etc. So naturally I wanted powerful classical works. One of the things I found myself attracted to was Wagner overtures. Now though, I really don't care much for Wagner overtures.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Composers Most Similar to Classic Rock


its in fact the other way around, that is, rock is similar to symphonic music, actually rock was designed to imitate a symphonic orchestra, but with lesser means, which would cost less too; hence the overdriven guitar and amplified bass and voice through a mic and Rossini-like drums... and in most cases rock vocalists are the opera rejects.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> what if we took some rock music and turned into orchestral music


- bad idea, that would sound extremely poor.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

sharik said:


> - bad idea, that would sound extremely poor.


You're right. It would make music, but not classical, just weird orchestral music.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

sharik said:


> its in fact the other way around, that is, rock is similar to symphonic music, actually rock was designed to imitate a symphonic orchestra, but with lesser means, which would cost less too; hence the overdriven guitar and amplified bass and voice through a mic and Rossini-like drums... and in most cases rock vocalists are the opera rejects.


Sorry but I simplu don't believe that rock was made to ikitate an orchestra. Do you have any sources to confirm this?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> have any sources to confirm this?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

sharik said:


>


I can't open these videos right now but it appears you just send me some music instead of quotint a rock musician actually saying it.

To return on topic I don't think there are much similarities because rock tends to be very anti intellectual and barely bother to learn how to master their instrument. If listening to the pentatonic scale is your thing then I guess it's alright but I simply despise it.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> a rock musician actually saying it


it would have been anti-market if rock musicians confessed... the entire show business is built on presenting every of its puppets as something original and unique, in order to secure a better sales.

remember the duo Mercury vs Caballe where Mercury, an opera rejected tenor, by the back door methods of mass culture hacks was brought to the hights he doesn't deserve. Caballe had accepted the hefty sum cheque and just pretended not understanding what the heck was going on.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

sharik said:


> - bad idea, that would sound extremely poor.


No it wouldn't. That is not something one can assume about vast categories of music.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

sharik said:


> its in fact the other way around, that is, rock is similar to symphonic music, actually rock was designed to imitate a symphonic orchestra, but with lesser means, which would cost less too; hence the overdriven guitar and amplified bass and voice through a mic and Rossini-like drums... and in most cases rock vocalists are the opera rejects.


Actually it can be read the way neo put it too. He's not making any chronologically related statement, he's asking about composers whose music is similar to classic rock music. Rock wasn't designed to imitate a symphony orchestra. It evolved naturally as certain instruments were developed, and they were developed mainly in the context of jazz and old pop music. The development of the electric guitar, for instance stemmed from the use of guitars in big bands, and the fact that an acoustic guitar is far too quiet to realistically compete with loud wind and percussion instruments. Many other musicians got creative with the new possibilities the instrument offered, and these musicians tended to be rock musicians. And rock vocalists as opera rejects? What? Maybe some, probably not that many really. Most rock singers wanted to sing rock music. So they sing rock music. It doesn't have anything to do with rejection.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

sharik said:


> it would have been anti-market if rock musicians confessed... the entire show business is built on presenting every of its puppets as something original and unique, in order to secure a better sales.
> 
> remember the duo Mercury vs Caballe where Mercury, an opera rejected tenor, by the back door methods of mass culture hacks was brought to the hights he doesn't deserve. Caballe had accepted the hefty sum cheque and just pretended not understanding what the heck was going on.


Freddie Mercury can sing the pants off many classical vocalists. You seem to be coming from a place of assuming that rock music is inherently worth less than classical music, so you probably shouldn't be contributing to a thread that doesn't follow that bias.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

<3

Muse have used quotes from rachmaninov and chopin in their songs, for instance a part of the refrain of 



 (from about 2:33 "tear us apart and make us meaningless again") is a melody from rachmaninovs pc 2 and at the end of united states of eurasia chopin's nocturne op 9 no 2 is played
And I like emerson lake and palmer, which have many rock versions of classical music


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I find nothing more cringe-inducing that when rock musicians directly quote classical pieces. How many great works have ELP butchered over the years? _Pictures at an Exhibition_, Bartok's _Allegro Barbaro_, even Hubert Parry's _Jerusalem_. It's just a bit pretentious, a desperate attempt at appearing intellectual. Far far better in my opinion is when rock artists think "classical" in scope but at least come up with original material.

But in response to the original question, perhaps the cheerful "barock & roll" of Vivaldi fits the bill in resembling some of the classic "party" bands but even that's rather clutching at straws.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> How many great works have ELP butchered over the years?


They even butchered Nyan Cat in Hoedown.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sharik said:


> it would have been anti-market if rock musicians confessed... the entire show business is built on presenting every of its puppets as something original and unique, in order to secure a better sales.


I'm trying to imagine Lou Reed, Captain Beefheart or Bob Dylan saying: "yeah, I confess: I'm an opera reject".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyway, back to the topic: I think that works like the Three mantras of John Foulds, the planets of Holst or the Warriors of Percy Grainger are three pieces that could have a huge appeal to those who like progressive rock. Music with a cinematic quality, colorful and visceral.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

never mind ...............................


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> Rock wasn't designed to imitate a symphony orchestra. It evolved naturally


it did not evolve naturally, it was created by *producer*s, grey men aged 50-60 yrs, who hired kids and hand them guitars in order to sell the stuff.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> Freddie Mercury can sing the pants off many classical vocalists


yeah, provided he do it with a mic in his hand.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

norman bates said:


> I'm trying to imagine Lou Reed, Captain Beefheart or Bob Dylan saying: "yeah, I confess: I'm an opera reject".


those are beatniks, not rockers... their even worse, they're rock music rejects.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sharik said:


> those are beatniks, not rockers... their even worse, they're rock music rejects.


 Bob Dylan and Lou Reed rock music rejects it's like saying that Bach was a classical music reject. And I wonder if you have even heard before of Captain Beefheart, considering what you're saying about rock music.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> I find nothing more cringe-inducing that when rock musicians directly quote classical pieces. How many great works have ELP butchered over the years? _Pictures at an Exhibition_, Bartok's _Allegro Barbaro_, even Hubert Parry's _Jerusalem_. It's just a bit pretentious, a desperate attempt at appearing intellectual. Far far better in my opinion is when rock artists think "classical" in scope but at least come up with original material.
> 
> But in response to the original question, perhaps the cheerful "barock & roll" of Vivaldi fits the bill in resembling some of the classic "party" bands but even that's rather clutching at straws.


I don't think of emerson as a composer, and I don't think its about "butchering", just paying tribute, and also I think many people have been introduced to classical by these bands. Of course the originals are better though


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

lupinix said:


> I don't think of emerson as a composer, and I don't think its about "butchering", just paying tribute, and also I think many people have been introduced to classical by these bands. Of course the originals are better though


There's also the novelty value. There are odder things out there...






I would like to comment that this probably took a staggeringly long amount of time to program. It begs the question..._*WHY????*_


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vinnie Moore's tribute to Bach. Yeah I think Bach has quite a following in members of rock bands.


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I was just the other day thinking about, what if we took some rock music and turned into orchestral music. Other than the familiarity with the tune, would it make good classical?


It has been done. The first and fourth symphonies by Philip Glass are based on albums by David Bowie.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> There's also the novelty value. There are odder things out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Years ago I once tried to figure out rock and roll groups and singers with their equivalent classical composer. Not who sounds similar, because no one does really. Instead, equating a rock group with a classical composer in their respective histories. 

Mozart with the Beatles, because of versatility, early in the history, and not around a long time but with a huge legacy
Beethoven with Led Zeppelin because of the heaviness of the music and legacy
Pink Floyd with Mahler because of atmosphere and duration of each piece of music
Wagner with Alice Cooper because the theatre and heaviness
Verdi with Queen because of the theatre

But of course this is all absurd, and there are many I can't match: Rolling Stones, U2, Yes and about a million others.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

norman bates said:


> Bob Dylan and Lou Reed rock music rejects it's like saying that Bach was a classical music reject


not at all, think thoroughly.



norman bates said:


> if you have even heard before of Captain Beefheart


gosh...



norman bates said:


> considering what you're saying about rock music


i began from rock music,
formed a rock band, played punk, dropped all when stopped getting kicks out of it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Of course, there are "virtuosi" also in rock music, with something to say - both among vocalists and instrumentalists. But different genres demand different expression. I don´t think these three song can better done in either way than here: Savage Rose 1968, from the album "In The Plain" - from 7:45 until 22:50 



 Prepare for a ride!

Differently perhaps, but not better. By the way, some of the member´s of the group began as accomplished classical musicians, coming from the Koppel family, as sons of the composer Herman D. Koppel, and the singer, Annisette, has an incredible vocal expression.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> You're right. It would make music, but not classical, just weird orchestral music.


Nonetheless, I think this would be pretty cool with the right orchestration:


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Florestan said:


> Nonetheless, I think this would be pretty cool with the right orchestration:


I would be very surprised if this has not already been done. Seems like there is a London based Orchestra that records arrangements of various rock and roll artists and bands.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sharik said:


> not at all, think thoroughly.


They are two of the most influential rock musicians, it's that your idea of a reject?



sharik said:


> gosh...


what? Do you know him or not?



sharik said:


> i began from rock music,
> formed a rock band, played punk, dropped all when stopped getting kicks out of it.


a lot of people who play rock have an icredibly superficial knowledge of the history of rock music. And I wonder if you have played punk how can you say "rock is similar to symphonic music, actually rock was designed to imitate a symphonic orchestra, but with lesser means, which would cost less too; hence the overdriven guitar and amplified bass and voice through a mic and Rossini-like drums... and in most cases rock vocalists are the opera rejects." Sex pistols similar to symphonic music? Johnny Rotten an opera reject? Rossini-like drums (by the way, I know that the drumkit was invented by a jazz musician)?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

sharik said:


> not at all, think thoroughly.
> 
> gosh...
> 
> ...


Punk is the lowest form of rock music.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Punk is the lowest form of rock music.


no it isn't.
...................................


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Punk is the lowest form of rock music.


That doesn't say much though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> no it isn't.
> ...................................


Well I don't like the concept of Punk Rock. I didn't say it can't be done well. There are groups that make punk listenable.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not an Iggy fan, but this is pretty cool as far as punk goes:





My preference is Neil Young, and excuse me if I am stretching the category, but this seems fairly punkish to me:


----------



## Masada (Feb 9, 2014)

Fearless of being redundant (sigh, even naive), I've got to say Wagner. No Wagner, no Rock.






​


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> Punk is the lowest form of rock music.





BurningDesire said:


> no it isn't.
> ...................................





Piwikiwi said:


> That doesn't say much though.


I don't think there's anything wrong with punk, I have even been really influenced by it for a few months, and maybe the influences that I had then have evolved (not meaning nessecarily "better"! just changed to something more "me") and are still somewhere deep hidden 

It is, though, an originally and usually very _simple_ (lack of a better word) kind of music, and this and the more or less indirect call for freedom were actually what inspired me

_simpleness_ can be very restricted and insincere and many _simple _music is like that (and therefor many punk), yet I believe _simpleness_ can *sometimes* have a kind of pureness which complex music can't achieve 
but its a bit hard to talk about simpleness and complexness as its subjective and there are many kinds of simple, but if I personally use this word I mean the punk way of simpleness which I guess everybody should be able to understand


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

When I think about it, I do like the Ramones music. Yeah it's not my favorite style. But I guess it has its moments. But I tend to like more complex music. Or at least music with quality guitar solos.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Well I don't like the concept of Punk Rock. I didn't say it can't be done well. There are groups that make punk listenable.


What is the "concept" of punk rock?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> What is the "concept" of punk rock?


The image they portray. That of some rebels that try to be so cool. Virtuoso playing is looked down upon. Wikipedia explains it much more thoroughly.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punk_rock


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> The image they portray. That of some rebels that try to be so cool. Virtuoso playing is looked down upon. Wikipedia explains it much more thoroughly.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punk_rock


But you like metal? Metal's image is at least as silly. Plus I can name a ton of punk bands that don't fit in with the stereotypical image, metal much less so..


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> The image they portray. That of some rebels that try to be so cool.
> Virtuoso playing is looked down upon. Wikipedia explains it much more thoroughly.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punk_rock


Actually the dislike of virtuosity is exactly because it's seen as an empty display of coolness. But even this is a generalization, because you had people like black flag who were admirers of jazz musicians (and even guitarists like john mclaughlin and stuff like that), or hardcore groups like nomeansno, minutemen, jesus lizard, refused, drive like jehu who can play pretty well. Even Steve Vai played with Johnny Rotten in the Public Image LTD.
Just to have an idea, this is from an interview with Rotten, the leader of Sex Pistols and PIL:

_*Let's talk about the PiL record called Album.*

"Listen, it's not just musicianship that I have a keen ear for, it's sheer bravery and audacity, and people who are prepared to stretch the boundaries of what most musicians call 'common sense.'

*Is that what you would say Steve Vai did on that record?*

"Oh, yes! Steve Vai, I think he kind of altered his perspective after working with us. He did some wonderful stuff after that. You know, his mind… He got out of just heavy metal, and that's a good, good thing. To this day, I rate the man very, very highly. Very highly!"
*
Did you know Steve's work before you guys worked together?*

"Oh, yeah - bonkers! People think that I wouldn't be listening to stuff like that, but I listen to everything. It was great. _


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

norman bates said:


> what? Do you know him or not?


do we all know Robert Fripp or not, huh?



norman bates said:


> a lot of people who play rock have an icredibly superficial knowledge of the history of rock music


to start with, no such history exists, in the first place.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Punk is the lowest form of rock music.


wouldn't deny this, and more over, Punk is nothing but a mass media invention concocted and promoted by shoddy journalists.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> the Ramones


their not punk actually. Rocket To Russia has a sound poduction of *disco* style, and the overall drive exemplfied by the Ramones has roots in Rossini and Donizetti, rather then rock.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sharik said:


> do we all know Robert Fripp or not, huh?


sure, but I don't know what this has to do with Beefheart. Because you said
" would have been anti-market if rock musicians confessed... the entire show business is built on presenting every of its puppets as something original and unique, in order to secure a better sales."

and if you know a little Beefheart and his music, you should know that he's certainly not the product of the show business, that he really created something original and unique, that he certainly wasn't trying to imitate any opera singer and that his band wasn't certainly trying to imitate symphonic music (even because rock'n'roll as a genre derives from country and blues).



sharik said:


> to start with, no such history exists, in the first place.


are you dismissing the history of a music genre in general, like there isn't also a history of classical or jazz music or are you saying that only rock music has not an history of influences, contaminations, innovations, social effects?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

norman bates said:


> if you know a little Beefheart and his music, you should know that he's certainly not the product of the show business


he in particular and his likes are not, because he was rich enough to pay for the entire process of records making/selling, but the others are.



norman bates said:


> are you saying that only rock music has not an history of influences, contaminations, innovations, social effects?


as for 'social effects' yes rock music is being used by the Western Power Elite as a political tool, but so much as to its influence.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sharik said:


> he in particular and his likes are not, because he was rich enough to pay for the entire process of records making/selling, but the others are.


yeah, rich enough, sure. 
Now it's clear that you don't know what you're talking about.



sharik said:


> as for 'social effects' yes rock music is being used by the Western Power Elite as a political tool, but so much as to its influence.


sure, you're not ignorant and thousand and thousand bands and fifty years of musical history doesn't exist :lol:
It could be a good move at school: "Have you studied the French revolution?" "No, French Revolution didn't exist". Is it not easier to say that you know very superficially rock music because you didnt' like what you heard than all this preposterous attempt of analysis?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

norman bates said:


> Now it's clear that you don't know what you're talking about


tell us what do you know then.



norman bates said:


> could be a good move at school: "Have you studied the French revolution?" "No, French Revolution didn't exist"


the French Revolution did happen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I think you're missing bate's point.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> ^^^I think you're missing bate's point.


i think your missing my point


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

sharik said:


> i think your missing my point


Two immovable objects I guess.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Michael Nyman is probably the closest. Also, Terry Riley's album A Rainbow in Curved Air sorta fits.
And after reading this topic twice, I still have no idea what point sharik is trying to make.


----------

